# New Wightlink Ferries



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Two new ferries costing £10m are reported to have been ordered by Wightlink for the Yarmouth to Lymington route according to the local newspaper. 

These purpose built vessels will be able to carry more cars than the existing ships on the route, and will enter service around Easter 2008. The announcement came as the company revealed plans to improve ticket offices, catering and internet booking facilities.

The company also announced a major change to it's management structure after recent criticism over price increases since the company was bought by Australian investment bankers Macquarie. Wightlink said the announcement underlined it's commitment to the island. The management restucturing includes the appointment of a commercial director, general manager(operations), a marine superintendant, a retail manager and a customer services manager.

Perhaps Moaf has further details of these new ships?. David


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

Macquarrie have set aside £25m for the new Lymington vessels and general improvements. At this moment, we are at the point of assigning a working party at our end, and Architects and brokers for the design.

I will get the bumf that I left at work tomorrow, but the main factors are 

1) up to 75% more capacity
2) Voith Schneider propulsion
3) Ability to fit freight and coaches under the Mezzanine deck
4) Similar arrangements for loading - to minimise mods to shore facilities
5) 14 knot service speed!

They are looking to build two to start with and keeping one of the c class, although I think they would get a better deal by just going for three. Also, Easter 2008 is a very early guess, seeing as they haven't even got the plans yet!


----------



## Mr Brightside (Nov 22, 2005)

14 knots!!!!! That's faster than the Fishbourne ships! Surely with such a short crossing, half of which is taken up with Lymington River, all that speed wuld be a waste of fuel? Wouldn't it be better to make the Fishbourne ships go that fast, maybe will help with better time keeping?


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

As I understand it, the Saint class have had a bit of a unhappy year, and the linkspans breaking didn't help! 

The new Lymington ships are allegedly drawn up now, just waiting to see it! They will have four engines/voith units to make up for the extra windage in the river.


----------



## Mr Brightside (Nov 22, 2005)

It seems the Portsmouth fleet in general, one for the newer FastCat's out with a blown engine again and St. Helen with one engine unoperational!


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep, both the Shanklins engines are inoperable, one with a holed liner, the other with fuel contamination of the lub oil. The Helen requires a new crankshaft on one of the after engines.


----------



## B Wales (Jan 25, 2009)

moaf said:


> The new Lymington ships are allegedly drawn up now, just waiting to see it! They will have four engines/voith units to make up for the extra windage in the river.


Well there are two New Ferries waiting at Lymington for permission to operate and I have heard both the "Wight Light" & "Wight Sky" have not been seen in action since the Sea Trials late last year.

Wightlink plan to start the New Ferries in February, but only time will tell......


----------

